# iwlagn/iwl4965 spamming dmesg

## iarwain

Hi. I'm using the iwlagn kernel driver (2.6.30-r5) for a 4965 wireless card. It works fine, but it is continuously spamming the dmesg with messages like this:

```

wlan0 direct probe responded

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:2f:98:3f:0a

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1b:2f:98:3f:0a

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:1b:2f:98:3f:0a (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=3)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 2)

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1b:2f:98:3f:0a try 1

wlan0 direct probe responded

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:2f:98:3f:0a

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1b:2f:98:3f:0a

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:1b:2f:98:3f:0a (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=3)

wlan0: associated

```

I appreciate the information, but this always raises to 1000k lines or more after a few days of uptime. Does anyone know a way of making this less verbose?

Thanks.

----------

## honp

I would adjust syslog settings to NOT log this to file...

----------

## swimmer

Do you have CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG set? If so try unsetting it ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## iarwain

 *honp wrote:*   

> I would adjust syslog settings to NOT log this to file...

 

Do you mean it is possible to filter out all this messages from dmesg using e.g. syslog-ng? I thought that those were coming directly from the kernel. If yes, could you point me to some documentation or instructions? I haven't found anything useful about this.

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Do you have CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG set? If so try unsetting it ... 

 

I've checked it and it's not set. Thank you for the suggestion.

----------

## swimmer

And you don't have any 'hidden' option in /etc/modprobe.d/ ?  :Wink: 

----------

## iarwain

Heh, not that I know of:

```

# grep -ir iwl /etc/modprobe.d/

# 

```

----------

## honp

 *Quote:*   

> Do you mean it is possible to filter out all this messages from dmesg using e.g. syslog-ng? I thought that those were coming directly from the kernel. If yes, could you point me to some documentation or instructions? I haven't found anything useful about this.

 

No, no it is not. I thought that you talk about your log file from syslog.

----------

